# feather fletching cover



## spanky27 (Nov 16, 2007)

does anyone know of a cover for your feather fletchings? one of the drawbacks of using feather fletchings is when they get wet from rain, snow, etc., i swear i've seen covers that fit over the nock end of your arrows when they are in your quiver. haven't found any online, anyone know of something like this?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Check out 3 Rivers Archery online.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

you can use Aquanet non scent hair spray, that seems to last for quite some time. I have also used that powder that you sprinkle on your fletchings. I haven't found out how that works yet.


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

Use camp dry spray. It is a synthetic waterproofeing spray that you can pick up at walmart or any sporting good store. It works perfect just spray it on your fletchings and let it dry. One shot a season is all you need. You can actually dunk your fletchings in water and it will just bead off, its amazing stuff.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

wyogoose, have you ever read the labels on those cans? I think they are silicone, just like the stuff you buy for boots. You can buy it at Wal Mart like you say, or pay three times as much for 1/4 of the ounces from an archery shop. Silicone is sold under dozens of names at prices that vary ten fold.
I thought the product that was being looked for was a cloth material that clipped to the arrows for waterproofing and to hide bright fletching. I have a camo like bag that clips to one arrow, but hides the fletching on all the arrows.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

I think he was talking about a clip on cover. For me, that is just one more thing to loose in the field. Also shooting with a bag over your fletching makes more noies as the fletchings vibrate on the insides of the bag. If you loose it, you have no way of keeping your fletchings dry.

Just my .02


----------



## spanky27 (Nov 16, 2007)

yea i was looking for any way to weather-proof my fletchings. my original post was in reference to a waterproof type cloth that slipped over the fletchings while in your quiver. the spray on ideas are just as good and maybe cheaper. thanks i'll look into both and compare


----------

